# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2011



## Duarte Sousa (1 Set 2011 às 00:09)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2011 às 09:07)

Alguns chuviscos durante o dia na Costa norte em particular.
Bom dia Madeira


----------



## tripado (1 Set 2011 às 11:13)

Chuviscando em Santo Antonio. Ontem só acumulei 0.5mm.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Set 2011 às 11:32)

O mês de Setembro aqui na Lagoa inicia-se com boas abertas, embora hoje a caminho do trabalho tenha apanhado um ou outro aguaceiro esporádico


----------



## ijv (1 Set 2011 às 11:45)

Aqui pela ribeira brava onde me encontro esta a chuviscar desde as 9h

Na minha zona Stº António, ao menos na minha estação ainda não marcou nada.

Ontem acumulei, 0,9mm


----------



## tripado (1 Set 2011 às 12:12)

IJV tou em santo antonio na Ribeira grande e tem caido bem , ja deveria ter marcado qulquer coisa.

EDIT: ja marcou 0.3mm


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2011 às 14:05)




----------



## tripado (1 Set 2011 às 22:35)

Hoje tive 1.5mm sempre chuva miudinha.


----------



## David sf (2 Set 2011 às 20:18)

Dias bastante quentes nos Açores, ontem com céu praticamente limpo na Graciosa, e hoje no Faial com alguma nebulosidade. Na rádio disseram que estavam 30 graus na Horta, mas creio que não terá passado dos 28 na estação do IM que fica a 50 m do hotel onde estou. Os parâmetros convectivos estão em alta, algo verificado pela turbulência que o avião apanhou na aproximação ao aeroporto da Horta, e prevêem-se trovoadas para esta noite, mas de momento apenas o capacete habitual nos pontos mais altos. A água do mar está morna, bem acima dos 24 graus previstos. Na análise à água feita há uns dias numa praia da Terceira, mediram 27 graus, e empiricamente parece-me que essa temperatura se mantém, pelo menos na praia da Horta.


----------



## Knyght (3 Set 2011 às 11:03)

Passagem do fim de uma linha frontal pelos Açores, pela Madeira tempo com céu limpo e quente.


----------



## ijv (3 Set 2011 às 12:23)

Então vamos ter uma ponta delgada limpinha para a noite ou nem por isso?


----------



## Knyght (4 Set 2011 às 05:42)

Já foi tarde para responder a isso embora creio que não choveu 

Existem duas altas pressões pela zona dos Açores que tem evitado que acha precipitação na nossa região:


----------



## ijv (4 Set 2011 às 12:13)

Knyght disse:


> Já foi tarde para responder a isso embora creio que não choveu



Não faz mal, pelas minhas analises, que fiz, (não percebo praticamente nada) consegui ver que não ia chove. Por volta das 21:30 ainda pingou mas nada de mais e pela noite dentro,até por volta da 1:00 nao choveu. Estava sim quente e húmido.


----------



## tripado (4 Set 2011 às 12:34)

Desde as 10 da manha que chove na Ponta Delgada e na zona norte.


----------



## David sf (4 Set 2011 às 13:53)

Agora na ilha das Flores, ontem com o primeiro dia não tropical desde que estou nos Açores, dia de céu pouco nublado, após a passagem da frente durante a madrugada, e bastante mais fresco com vento moderado de norte. Hoje céu muito nublado, essencialmente por nuvens altas e com vento de sul.


----------



## Hazores (4 Set 2011 às 15:09)

pela ilha terceira, não chove mas o céu está nublado...
a humidade também já não se faz sentir tanto.


----------



## Knyght (4 Set 2011 às 17:08)

Bem, alguns chuviscos pela ilha que deverão diminuir de intensidade.


----------



## tripado (4 Set 2011 às 20:47)

Verdade até no Funchal caiu durante algum tempo.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Set 2011 às 22:42)

Boa noite!

Aqui pela Lagoa, ilha de São Miguel, o dia foi de abertas com aguaceiros e céu mais encoberto agora para a noite. Manteve-se o tempo algo quente durante o dia.


----------



## Knyght (5 Set 2011 às 05:52)

Não deverá existir precipitação nos próximos dias embora com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## stormy (5 Set 2011 às 17:22)

Nas proximas 12h um sistema depressionario localizado a WNW da ilha das Flores deslocar-se-há para ENE, deixando a SW dos Açores os restos da banda frontal a ele associado.

Entre T+12h e T+56h essa região instavel, preenchida por massas de ar tropical ( Dewpoints até 24ºC), deverá mover-se lentamente para E/ENE a sul das ilhas.

Em altitude existe um bloqueio a norte das ilhas, permanecendo uma cut-off fraca a Sul, que vai interagindo com o sistema de superficie.

Espera-se assim um periodo de instabilidade, por vezes forte, nos Açores ao longo dos proximos 2 dias, havendo tambem algumas chançes para o desenvolvimento de uma depressão Tropical ou Subtropical....concerteza que o NHC lançará uma Invest para a zona caso haja alguma tendencia de organização.

Após T+56h um novo nucleo depressionario associado a uma short wave deverá passar a norte do arquipelago absorvendo esta perturbação e integrando-a num forte sistema frontal, o que trará um agravamento temporário do estado do tempo mas tambem limitará qualquer eventual desenvolvimento do sistema.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2011 às 17:57)

Temperaturas bem elevadas nos Açores 





Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008

As cartas sinópticas apontam maior instabilidade na Quarta e Quinta-feira, quando uma superfície frontal fria (associada a um centro de baixas pressões a noroeste do arquipélago) atravessar os Açores de oeste a este; portanto, será esperada maior instabilidade nos Grupos Ocidental e Central.

METEOGRAMAS GFS:

Santa Cruz das Flores Angra do Heróismo Ponta Delgada

WEBCAM`s


----------



## David sf (5 Set 2011 às 19:25)

Acabei de chegar a Lisboa. Hoje de manhã nas Flores, um pouco antes da partida do meu vôo para o Faial choveu bem forte, com baixa visibilidade e vento forte de sul. Aquando da descolagem e subida, viu-se que as nuvens tinham um enorme desenvolvimento vertical, durou imenso tempo para as atravessar, sendo que o piloto andou a contornar as nuvens de maior desenvolvimento vertical. No Faial, estava muito calor e humido, mas o céu ainda estava pouco nublado até à saída do vôo para Lisboa. De resto, céu sempre pouco nublado ou limpo sobre o Atlântico até Lisboa.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Set 2011 às 22:37)

Aqui por S. Miguel dia de céu muito nublado ou encoberto com algumas abertas agora para o fim da tarde inicio de noite. Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que por vezes foram moderados a fortes até ao inicio da tarde.
Aqui na Lagoa registei uma máxima de 25,8 mm desde a 0h de hoje registei 15,7 mm, é de salientar que no Nordeste caíram 64 mm.
Também é de referir os 30º no Pico e os 29º na Graciosa ás 15h


----------



## Hazores (5 Set 2011 às 22:43)

boa noite,

pela ilha terceira hoje o céu manteve-se nublado com algumas abertas, a precipitação nas flores e  principalmente em são miguel (estação do nordeste) é que registou precipitação elevada, segundo o IM

estou curioso e atento ao que se está a passar ao largo dos Açores, pois este ano as temperaturas tanto do ar como do mar tem estado muito elevadas, assim como a humidade relativa


----------



## Knyght (6 Set 2011 às 10:46)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> pela ilha terceira hoje o céu manteve-se nublado com algumas abertas, a precipitação nas flores e  principalmente em são miguel (estação do nordeste) é que registou precipitação elevada, segundo o IM
> 
> estou curioso e atento ao que se está a passar ao largo dos Açores, pois este ano as temperaturas tanto do ar como do mar tem estado muito elevadas, assim como a humidade relativa



Pelo Hirlam não há motivos de preocupação visto o Anticiclone estar em franca luta contra o sistema depressionário.


----------



## Knyght (6 Set 2011 às 12:32)

Estar Atento 





*R.A.M.* temperaturas elevadas para amanhã, tornando a subir na quinta-feira com vento de leste e céu completamente limpo. 30ºC para Quinta-feira em toda a costa sul.


----------



## Goku (6 Set 2011 às 19:08)

David sf disse:


> Acabei de chegar a Lisboa. Hoje de manhã nas Flores, um pouco antes da partida do meu vôo para o Faial choveu bem forte, com baixa visibilidade e vento forte de sul. Aquando da descolagem e subida, viu-se que as nuvens tinham um enorme desenvolvimento vertical, durou imenso tempo para as atravessar, sendo que o piloto andou a contornar as nuvens de maior desenvolvimento vertical. No Faial, estava muito calor e humido, mas o céu ainda estava pouco nublado até à saída do vôo para Lisboa. De resto, céu sempre pouco nublado ou limpo sobre o Atlântico até Lisboa.



Qual é a sensaçao de andar de avião com o tempo de chuva?
No final de Setembro vou à Ilha Terceira e estou com um bocado de receio de andar de aviao, caso esteja a chover.


----------



## David sf (6 Set 2011 às 22:19)

Resposta aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/nature...-graciosa-faial-flores-6001-2.html#post295685


----------



## ijv (7 Set 2011 às 11:50)

Por aqui hoje ja atingiu os 30ºC.
Promete o dia de hoje


----------



## Hazores (7 Set 2011 às 14:49)

boa tarde,

o dia amanheceu com nevoeiro, mas agora está praticamente limpo, estando calor e humidade...para não variar.


----------



## AnDré (7 Set 2011 às 17:28)

Céu limpo e calor no arquipélago da Madeira.

Às 15h UTC estavam *32,0ºC* no Funchal e 29,3ºC em Porto Santo.


----------



## Knyght (7 Set 2011 às 18:24)

*Estar Atento* 





Agravou-se a previsão para amanhã 5ª feira. Certamente teremos mais que 32ºC


----------



## tripado (7 Set 2011 às 21:09)

às 15h11 a minha estaçao marcava 31.4 graus, recorde anual.


----------



## Hazores (7 Set 2011 às 22:23)

boa noite,

hoje por aqui muito calor, ás 15h a temperatura em angra eram de 24ºC.
A mais elevada nos Açores hoje foi registada no pico e na graciosa, 27ºC

a àgua do mar ronda os 25 graus no grupo ocidental e os 24 nos restantes grupos.


----------



## alex vieria (8 Set 2011 às 00:16)

Boa noite, hoje a minha máx foi de 30,0ºC, foi  record do ano, amanha promete continuação de calor, actualmente ás 00h a temperatura é de 24,3ºC.


----------



## ijv (8 Set 2011 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

Ontem a minha estação deu o recorde desde que a tenho 30,2ºC
Ja tinha um recorde de Junho de 30ºC.


----------



## AnDré (8 Set 2011 às 12:54)

Temperaturas máximas ontem, no arquipélago da Madeira:


----------



## ijv (8 Set 2011 às 14:51)

Sigo neste momento com 26,6ºC, 
máxima de hoje 30,3ºC,
mínima de hoje 22,6ºC,

Recorde desde que tenho a estação foi hoje de 30,3ºC.


----------



## alex vieria (8 Set 2011 às 15:16)

Boa tarde, actualmente sigo com *28,4ºC*, existe um incendio na freguesia na Quinta Grande, HR esta no 62%, ontem registei humedade mais baixas, espero que ajude ao combate ao incendio, debido que noto que esta aumentar a humedade e o vento torna-se mas a W que mais humido, ontem tinha um vento de leste mais seco.


----------



## actioman (8 Set 2011 às 15:24)

ijv disse:


> Sigo neste momento com 26,6ºC,
> máxima de hoje 30,3ºC,
> mínima de hoje 22,6ºC,
> 
> Recorde desde que tenho a estação foi hoje de 30,3ºC.



Espectáculo esse calor por ai! E que bom que é poder seguir o evoluir das condições no teu site ijv!

Um excelente trabalho que tens tido e com os resultados que estão à vista!  É para mim um verdadeiro prazer poder espreitar de vez em quando a vossa bonita ilha!
Que um esforço e dedicação assim se contagiem a mais e mais membros aqui do nosso meteopt, para poder-mos ter algo que nunca houve, uma rede meteorológica amadora, cada vez mais abrangente no território nacional.

Obrigado!


----------



## ijv (8 Set 2011 às 16:50)

O incêndio em Campanário, estava bem activo por volta das 14:00, quando passei pela via rápida via muito fumo. Eu trabalho nas zonas altas da ribeira brava (Zona da boa morte), na parte da manha chegava ate aqui fumo de la quase que não podia estar pela rua. Apouco parece que começou outro para as serras da Ribeira brava, pelo menos ainda nao vi nada, vi a noticia aquihttp://www.dnoticias.pt/actualidade/madeira/281914-6-viaturas-e-16-homens-estao-a-acompanhar-o-sinistro.


Actioman, Obrigado. Em relação ao site estou sempre a tentar fazer o meu melhor. Tudo o que tenho feito tem sido muitas horas de procuras e tentativas, com ja é do teu conhecimento não percebo nada de programação.


----------



## Knyght (9 Set 2011 às 05:34)

Amanhã continuará quente!


----------



## Hazores (9 Set 2011 às 13:24)

Depois da passagem da frente fria, com alguma precipitação e trovoada, o tempo agora está ventoso e sol.
esta frente trazia muita actividade electrica, infelizmente, o "forte" passou quase toda a norte dos Açores.
agora resta esperar pela próxima frente, que é já no domingo/segunda feira


----------



## Knyght (10 Set 2011 às 10:57)

Esta previsto aguaceiros na parte da tarde que creio que não se verificarão devido a presença forte do anticiclone ainda na nossa ilha e fraca nebulosidade existente actualmente no arquipélago.


----------



## ijv (10 Set 2011 às 15:40)

por aqui ja chuvisca, até ao momento ainda não marcou precipitação na estação


----------



## tripado (10 Set 2011 às 16:21)

Cá por baixo pinga mas muito pouco, nao registei nada.
Inácio ja tens 0.6mm nada mau.



ijv disse:


> por aqui ja chuvisca, até ao momento ainda não marcou precipitação na estação


----------



## ijv (10 Set 2011 às 17:05)

tripado disse:


> Cá por baixo pinga mas muito pouco, nao registei nada.
> Inácio ja tens 0.6mm nada mau.



Por agora ja vou com 1.5mm, continua a pingar.


----------



## Knyght (10 Set 2011 às 17:29)

Mais uma vez as previsões não foram de falhar mesmo estando muito pouca nebulosidade nas imagens de satélite, pelo Funchal pinga.


----------



## icewoman (10 Set 2011 às 17:52)

previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno -Madeira

A tendência aponta a que será chuvoso, mas também depende da posição das altas pressões atlânticas, geralmente quando há altas pressões muito a norte, a Madeira costuma estar no storm-track do Atlântico.

Não esquecer que no ano passado as tendências para o inverno manifestaram-se completamente erradas.


----------



## ijv (10 Set 2011 às 18:59)

por aqui nas zonas altas  esta bem nublado.


----------



## Knyght (10 Set 2011 às 23:48)

icewoman disse:


> previsão sazonal Outono/Inverno -Madeira
> 
> A tendência aponta a que será chuvoso, mas também depende da posição das altas pressões atlânticas, geralmente quando há altas pressões muito a norte, a Madeira costuma estar no storm-track do Atlântico.
> 
> Não esquecer que no ano passado as tendências para o inverno manifestaram-se completamente erradas.



Isso são tendências estatísticas apenas...


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Set 2011 às 10:58)

Bom dia

Manhã de céu muito nublado com o sol a tentar rouper. Estão previstos alguns aguaceiros fracos e dispersos


----------



## Knyght (12 Set 2011 às 21:06)

Bom tempo durante o dia de hoje pela Madeira:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Set 2011 às 22:56)

Dia de Hoje na Lagoa

Periodos de céu muito nublado com abertas durante a tarde.

Tmin - 21,4ºC
Tmax - 26ºC
Prec. - 3,8 mm


----------



## Hazores (13 Set 2011 às 00:55)

boa noite,

esta semana, com o "nosso amigo" anticiclone perto de nós não será de esperar grande coisa em termos meteorologicos, aguaceiro fracos numa ilha ou noutra, mas certamente o sol entre nuvens será que irá dominar nesta semana que começou. aparentemente a humidade relativa também deve ser menor, pelo menos no inicio da semana, lá para domingo veremos...


----------



## Knyght (13 Set 2011 às 12:30)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> esta semana, com o "nosso amigo" anticiclone perto de nós não será de esperar grande coisa em termos meteorologicos, aguaceiro fracos numa ilha ou noutra, mas certamente o sol entre nuvens será que irá dominar nesta semana que começou. aparentemente a humidade relativa também deve ser menor, pelo menos no inicio da semana, lá para domingo veremos...








Já vai existindo alguma instabilidade na nossa zona o Anticiclone começa a dar sinais de Outuno


----------



## Hazores (14 Set 2011 às 00:45)

é bom que oanticiclone vá "enfraquecendo" nas "nossas" latitudes,  para começar a dar lugar às frentes que aí vem...

amanhã jácomeça a chegar uma ao grupo ocidental, contudo no grupo central, nomeadamente na ilha terceira, apenas devem cair uns aguaceiros fracos....oxalá tivesse enganado.


----------



## Knyght (14 Set 2011 às 21:55)

Precipitação nas zonas altas da Madeira


----------



## Gerofil (15 Set 2011 às 19:16)

Previsão de muita chuva para o Grupo Oriental dos Açores (S.Miguel e S.Maria):





WeatherOnline


----------



## Hazores (15 Set 2011 às 21:20)

Gerofil disse:


> Previsão de muita chuva para o Grupo Oriental dos Açores (S.Miguel e S.Maria):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O IM já colocou o aviso amarelo!

fica aqui o comunicado do SRPCBA

"Protecção Civil: precipitação por vezes forte no Grupo Oriental 

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores informa que, segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia, uma depressão a sudoeste do Arquipélago dos Açores com um sistema frontal associado, irá provocar um  agravamento das condições meteorológicas com precipitação que poderá ser pontualmente Forte nas ilhas do Grupo Oriental.

Assim, prevê-se:

Para o Grupo Oriental

No período entre as 00 horas locais de 16-09-2011 e as 12 horas locais de 16-09-2011

Precipitação por vezes Forte.

O SRPCBA recomenda que sejam tomadas as precauções habituais em situações desta natureza."


----------



## Knyght (15 Set 2011 às 21:33)

Pelo modelo NAE de mesoescala não esta previsto nada que se justifique algo mais que o aviso já colocado pelo IM

Irá formar-se um centro de baixa pressão a Sudoeste do Arquipélago.


----------



## Sunderlandz (16 Set 2011 às 15:52)

Sou mais um membro com dados online...
Pena que não dê para transmitir com o pc desligado.


----------



## Knyght (16 Set 2011 às 18:19)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sou mais um membro com dados online...
> Pena que não dê para transmitir com o pc desligado.



Sunderlandz os meus parabéns


----------



## Gerofil (16 Set 2011 às 22:37)

Data ?

*INUNDAÇÕES NA FAJÃ DOS VIMES*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/2WUhIeIkDqwYSqjubKpK"]INUNDAÃ‡Ã•ES NA FAJÃƒ DOS VIMES - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## Hazores (17 Set 2011 às 00:09)

Gerofil disse:


> Data ?
> 
> *INUNDAÇÕES NA FAJÃ DOS VIMES*
> 
> INUNDAÃ‡Ã•ES NA FAJÃƒ DOS VIMES - SAPO V&iacute;deos



não sei ao certo mas não foi nestes dias.


----------



## ijv (17 Set 2011 às 00:48)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Sou mais um membro com dados online...
> Pena que não dê para transmitir com o pc desligado.



Parabens, Ja tens site ou é apenas ainda no wunderground?


----------



## Sunderlandz (17 Set 2011 às 00:53)

ijv disse:


> Parabens, Ja tens site ou é apenas ainda no wunderground?



Por enquanto é apenas no underground. 
A parte chata é que quando desligo o pc, o underground fica off.


----------



## ijv (17 Set 2011 às 14:05)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Por enquanto é apenas no underground.
> A parte chata é que quando desligo o pc, o underground fica off.



Pois essa é a parte chata eu tenho o pc sempre ligado, para isso arranjei um pc velhinho  só mesmo para isso. Sempre podias alojar num sitio gratis ou no srvidor da tua operadora de internet, se for netmadeira podes sempe usar as paginas do cumulus


----------



## tripado (17 Set 2011 às 15:22)

Eu fiz na minha pagina de operador e o cumulus trata de tudo.

Deita o olho members.netmadeira.com/lmse, neste momento nao tenho ligada.




ijv disse:


> Pois essa é a parte chata eu tenho o pc sempre ligado, para isso arranjei um pc velhinho  só mesmo para isso. Sempre podias alojar num sitio gratis ou no srvidor da tua operadora de internet, se for netmadeira podes sempe usar as paginas do cumulus


----------



## ijv (17 Set 2011 às 15:25)

tripado disse:


> Eu fiz na minha pagina de operador e o cumulus trata de tudo.
> 
> Deita o olho members.netmadeira.com/lmse, neste momento nao tenho ligada.


Eu neste momento nao estou a utilizar mas esta la http://members.netmadeira.com/inaciovieira/index.htm


----------



## tripado (18 Set 2011 às 22:19)

Ainda é cedo mas preve-se precipitação moderada para 25/26 de Setembro fruto duma frente fria associada a uma baixa pressao.


----------



## icewoman (19 Set 2011 às 01:58)

tripado disse:


> Ainda é cedo mas preve-se precipitação moderada para 25/26 de Setembro fruto duma frente fria associada a uma baixa pressao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tripado (19 Set 2011 às 09:56)

SIm, ainda é muito cedo como referi, e já foi retirada grande parte da precipitação, vamos ver como se desenvolve.



icewoman disse:


> tripado disse:
> 
> 
> > Ainda é cedo mas preve-se precipitação moderada para 25/26 de Setembro fruto duma frente fria associada a uma baixa pressao.
> ...


----------



## tripado (20 Set 2011 às 14:23)

A precipitação está prevista para terça e quarta, vamos ver se se confirma.


----------



## fablept (20 Set 2011 às 15:51)

Acumulei até agora 83.2mm em Ponta Delgada 

O valor está um bocado inflacionado devido à localização temporária do pluviómetro..mas a estação no aeroporto acumulou ~60mm até à 13h.


----------



## tripado (20 Set 2011 às 16:15)

Tá a cair forte e feio ! Já tenho umas saudades disto.





fablept disse:


> Acumulei até agora 83.2mm em Ponta Delgada
> 
> O valor está um bocado inflacionado devido à localização temporária do pluviómetro..mas a estação no aeroporto acumulou ~60mm até à 13h.


----------



## fablept (20 Set 2011 às 16:31)

tripado disse:


> Tá a cair forte e feio ! Já tenho umas saudades disto.


Caiu forte e feio ao final da manhã, neste momento o céu já não está tão carregado e o sol já espreita..vamos ver ao longo do dia se chove mais alguma coisa.


----------



## icewoman (20 Set 2011 às 18:20)

tripado disse:


> Tá a cair forte e feio ! Já tenho umas saudades disto.



Pois, quem não tem saudades da chuva...pena mesmo são os danos causados pela mesma quando cai em excesso...e para quem mora junto ás Ribeiras.Desta parte não tenho saudades.


----------



## Hazores (20 Set 2011 às 20:22)

na zona oeste da ilha terceira, não choveu nada.
a frente já passou pois o vento já sopra de outro quadrante ( norte)

já no faial, ontem (salvo o erro) foram 38mm em 24h.
pelo que tenho visto, são apenas as ilhas terceira e graciosa, são por enquanto as ilhas que ainda não caiu uma chovada decente.


----------



## tripado (20 Set 2011 às 20:45)

Turbulencia prevista para 28 Setembro


----------



## Gerofil (20 Set 2011 às 22:49)

fablept disse:


> Caiu forte e feio ao final da manhã, neste momento o céu já não está tão carregado e o sol já espreita..vamos ver ao longo do dia se chove mais alguma coisa.



Ponta Delgada: 54 mm entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 de hoje.


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2011 às 00:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Ponta Delgada: 54 mm entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 de hoje.



Só choveu até à 13h, a partir daí e até agora apenas um chuvisco muito leve..os 83mm da minha estação deve ser mesmo do local temporário que está a estação, tenho que ver isso.
 Ainda houve algumas inundações em estradas e casas em S.Miguel, mas nada de grave.


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2011 às 02:06)

é fantástico como numa ilha tão pequena como a terceira a estado do tempo varia tanto.
no espaço de 5h atravessei a ilha duas vezes, sendo o tempo o seguinte:

zona oeste - céu com algumas nuvens
interior da ilha - nevoeiro, chuva que por vezes era moderada
zona este - céu muito nublado, com uma chuva miudinha lá de quando em vez


----------



## tripado (21 Set 2011 às 11:50)

Já se vê qualquer coisa.

http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=FUNCHAL


----------



## icewoman (21 Set 2011 às 18:14)

tripado disse:


> Já se vê qualquer coisa.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/modelos/meteogramas/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=FUNCHAL





Grande parte da percipitação já foi retirada, os modelos voltaram a diminuir nos valores...igual para o cape e Li.


----------



## fablept (21 Set 2011 às 19:28)

Hazores disse:


> é fantástico como numa ilha tão pequena como a terceira a estado do tempo varia tanto.
> no espaço de 5h atravessei a ilha duas vezes, sendo o tempo o seguinte:
> 
> zona oeste - céu com algumas nuvens
> ...




http://www.lajes.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123263181 



> In an effort to share this information, the weather flight has created a sharepoint website. This website provides real-time wind data, weather webcams from every Azorean island, links to the National Hurricane Center and AFN's European forecast, and shows the Lajes Field Five Day forecast. The newest addition is the Special Event Forecast Request, where the weather flight can provide a tailored forecast for your unit or wing activity as early as five days prior to the event.



Não percebi se o site é apenas para uso de pessoas ligadas à base ou para o público em geral, enviei um email à uma semana, mas não recebi nenhuma resposta.

O que era mesmo interessante era partilharem as imagens do radar da base, o mês passado vi um video sobre a "secção" de meteorologia da Base das Lajes (Weather forecasting at Lajes Field, já não se encontra online) e mostraram imagens do radar doppler no arquipélago..acho que não tinha tanto alcance como o do IM, mas apanhava grande parte do grupo central..foi interessante ver as imagens de um radar nos Açores (devia ter feito printscreen!).


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2011 às 20:04)

fablept disse:


> http://www.lajes.af.mil/news/story.asp?id=123263181
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Infelizmente, essa é uma luta já antiga no arquipélago. este radar era importantíssimo para os açores, mais concretamente para o grupo central, mas nem para o IM essas imagens estão disponiveis, são apenas para proveito dos militares presentes na base das lajes


----------



## tripado (21 Set 2011 às 23:47)

Voltaram a adicionar precipitação fraca, vamos ver no que dá.





icewoman disse:


> Grande parte da percipitação já foi retirada, os modelos voltaram a diminuir nos valores...igual para o cape e Li.


----------



## rossby (22 Set 2011 às 00:16)

Hazores disse:


> Infelizmente, essa é uma luta já antiga no arquipélago. este radar era importantíssimo para os açores, mais concretamente para o grupo central, mas nem para o IM essas imagens estão disponiveis, são apenas para proveito dos militares presentes na base das lajes



Não é bem assim. Existe um MoU entre o IM e a USAF com vista a disponibilização dos dados do radar da Terceira. O IM paga uma linha dedicada entre Santa Bárbara e Ponta Delgada para aceder a esses dados em tempo real. Ha uns 2 ou 3 anos que esses dados deixaram de ser recebidos em P. Delgada devido a problemas técnicos e não devido à questões de segurança militar.


----------



## Hazores (22 Set 2011 às 00:44)

rossby disse:


> Não é bem assim. Existe um MoU entre o IM e a USAF com vista a disponibilização dos dados do radar da Terceira. O IM paga uma linha dedicada entre Santa Bárbara e Ponta Delgada para aceder a esses dados em tempo real. Ha uns 2 ou 3 anos que esses dados deixaram de ser recebidos em P. Delgada devido a problemas técnicos e não devido à questões de segurança militar.



Não sabia disto, peço desculpa pela informação "postada" anteriormente.


----------



## Knyght (22 Set 2011 às 09:10)

rossby disse:


> Não é bem assim. Existe um MoU entre o IM e a USAF com vista a disponibilização dos dados do radar da Terceira. O IM paga uma linha dedicada entre Santa Bárbara e Ponta Delgada para aceder a esses dados em tempo real. Ha uns 2 ou 3 anos que esses dados deixaram de ser recebidos em P. Delgada devido a problemas técnicos e não devido à questões de segurança militar.



A 2 ou 3 anos é um tempo ridículo para ser simples avaria técnica...


----------



## tripado (22 Set 2011 às 13:31)

Mais precipitação adicionada... promete.



tripado disse:


> Voltaram a adicionar precipitação fraca, vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## icewoman (22 Set 2011 às 13:42)

Esta run das 06h do GFS ... loooooolllll

Um "Furacao" a passear entre Açores e Madeira ... ha ha ha 

NEXT RUN please !!

PS: O que noto é que poderá existir uma pequena chance de esta depressão atlântica ficar com sendo uma cut-off, mas hipótese muito remota para já ....


----------



## tripado (22 Set 2011 às 14:30)

No minimo... interessante.


----------



## ijv (22 Set 2011 às 16:14)

Significa que ja vamos ter precipitação nestes dias?
No fim de semana estou a pensar ir para são Vicente fazer uns trabalhos, nao queria que estivesse chovendo


----------



## icewoman (22 Set 2011 às 17:24)

Os modelos não referem precipitaçao para este fim de semana...


----------



## tripado (22 Set 2011 às 18:48)

Para dia 30/09 o gfs JÁ INDICA 22MM.


----------



## Knyght (22 Set 2011 às 18:51)

Próxima 2ª/3ª feira... Ainda é cedo!


----------



## Gerofil (23 Set 2011 às 00:13)

rossby disse:


> Não é bem assim. Existe um MoU entre o IM e a USAF com vista a disponibilização dos dados do radar da Terceira. O IM paga uma linha dedicada entre Santa Bárbara e Ponta Delgada para aceder a esses dados em tempo real. Ha uns 2 ou 3 anos que esses dados deixaram de ser recebidos em P. Delgada devido a problemas técnicos e não devido à questões de segurança militar.



 *Tópico sobre Radar Meteorológico da Terceira (Açores):*

Radar meteorológico da Terceira, Açores


----------



## alex vieria (23 Set 2011 às 01:04)

Boa noite,

Tudo leva indicar que haverá precipitação entre 4ºf e 5ºf, o Cape e LI mostram uma tendência de instabilidade atmosférica e a sua possibilidade esta acima dos 50%, penso que entre Sábado ou Domingo se terá mais certezas, vamos ver para Sábado, que existirá uma mudança no vento, tudo levará indicar que o vento mudará para um quadrante de sul a partir do inicio da tarde de Sábado e para o Domingo o SO estará presente, a partir de ai se terá certeza de que ai vira no meio da semana, mas existem grandes possibilidades para surgimento de novidades antes que acabe o mês de setembro.

Jet stream estará mais a sul com a chegada do fim deste mês, e o AA estará a SO da Ilha da Madeira, portanto as depressões ou surgimento de  algum cut-off tem caminho aberto para chegar até nós. Penso que o outono será inaugurado para este fim de mês...


----------



## alex vieria (23 Set 2011 às 03:27)

Segundo o GFS España, vamos acompanhar esta situação, ainda não é seguro existe muitos factores ainda em jogo, a luta entre a vertente atlântica com varias depressões e uma alta pressão centrada nas ilhas britanicas e França que cria uma especie de bloqueio, vamos lá ver.

Segundo este mapa é para a madrugada de 5ºf para 6ºf teremos animação na ilha da Madeira.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Set 2011 às 11:02)

Bom dia!

O 1º dia de Outono aqui pela Lagoa e Ponta Delgada, principiou seco, mas com o céu muito nublado e ameaçar algum aguaceiro a qualquer momento. Também vão aparecendo abertas


----------



## alex vieria (23 Set 2011 às 13:23)

Boa tarde,
Céu quase limpo, com nuvens muito dispersas no horizonte pelo SE da ilha. São resto de instabilidade que estão afectar Marrocos em neste preciso momento.
Sigo com 25,2ºC, vento de NE fraco, com uma rajada de 23,2km/h.
HR: 69%
Sem precipitação a registar.

A temp min foi de 19,2ºC.

Vamos ver com a mudança do vento para o fim de semana, para um quadrante de SSW, se haverá novidades em precipitação, tudo leva indicar que sim, em algures entre 3º f e 6ºf.  Noto que atmosfera andará muito instável em altitude durante toda a semana que vem e existe grandes possibilidades de trovoadas, os ingredientes estão presentes mas agora vamos ver a interacção dos mesmos, penso que no Domingo se vislumbrará melhor o desenrolar dos ditos acontecimentos.


----------



## icewoman (24 Set 2011 às 10:55)

CMC lo manda entre Azores y Madeira  

UKMO tambien...  

Hace semanas comentaba en seguimiento general, que estamos en la época de formación de pequeñas BFA's en el Atlántico Norte con posibilidades de cierto desarrollo. Tambien es momento en que la MDR empieza a dejar de fabricar ciclones tropicales para dar protagonismo a otras zonas, puesto que las corrientes de dirección cambian y con ellos, las diferentes posibles trayectorias

En este caso, el jet polar hace su primera visita importante del año a zonas tropicales (bajará hasta la latitud 30N aproximadamente). Eso implica, puerta abierta en zonas tropicales para que todo aquello que resista a condiciones hostiles, pueda pasar

Veremos...informação tirada de um forum espanhol (Meteored).


----------



## Knyght (24 Set 2011 às 15:24)

Para já podemos pensar em apenas para o estado *Estar Atento*






 para o Grupo Oriental dos Açores por uma frente a passar na Terça






Quanto a situação perigosa está previsto para o fim do dia para o mesmo grupo.





Neste momento creio que é recomendável ir preparando os percursos de águas fluviais.


----------



## alex vieria (25 Set 2011 às 03:01)

Só teremos novidades de precipitação generalizada na ilha, depois do dia 30 até o 1º dia de outubro, portanto entre 6ºf e sábado para semana teremos novidades chuva, choverá de maneira fraca e pontualmente moderada com acumulações entre 5mm-10mm em 24h.

A alta pressão que se encontra no centro de Europa, esta criar um efeito de bloqueio provocando a desintegração de algumas frentes que se aproximam da nossa ilha, no decorrer da próxima semana, enquanto os *Açores* terão animação nessa semana, porque passarão muitas frentes devido que as mesmas não tem o efeito de bloqueio como nós temos neste momento. 

Penso que este mês de setembro será uns dos mais secos dos últimos anos, no que compete ao litoral sul da ilha da Madeira, em média neste mês chove mais ou menos 30mm e na minha estação só tenho acumulado 2,1mm.

Portanto também vislumbro que o inicio do mês de outubro logo na sua 1ª semana, promete animação a nível de precipitação mas ainda estamos em um longo prazo em termos meteorológicos, penso que em vesperas das eleições regionais será chuvoso, talvez entre 48-24h antes das mesmas.


----------



## Hazores (25 Set 2011 às 14:41)

Boa tarde!

o Outono nos Açores parece que vai começar em grande, previsão de chuva forte nos grupos oriental e central.
estas depressões situadas a sudeste, por vezes, trazem problemas.
fica aqui o comunicado para a comunicação Social lançado hoje




> Ponta Delgada ,  25 de Setembro de 2011
> 
> Protecção Civil: chuva forte e trovoadas para os grupos Central e Oriental
> 
> ...


 

deixo também as previsões do modelo Hirlam, que aponta para uma pressão á superfície de 995 hpa






Já o GFS aponta para uma pressão mínima à superfície de 998 Hpa

As condições para as trovoadas é que estão praticamente garantidas


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2011 às 00:10)

Última imagem ImapWeather (00h00):  





ImapWeather


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 10:08)

GFS Europa muestra a Philippe a partir del jueves en los modelos, aunque parece que bastante alejado de las Islas Canarias, quedándose estancado unos días, hasta el fin de semana. Coincide, si no me equivoco, con la formación de una DANA en Madeira (sábado 1 de octubre). El centro de la DANA se empezará a mover hacia el W, y Philippe hacia el NE para acabar en Madeira, supongo que ya muy debilitado. No entiendo tanto como los que escribís aquí (casi todo lo que sé de huracanes es por vosotros), pero espero que mi primera intervención no haya ido mal encaminada y no haya metido en exceso la 'pata', según veo en los modelos.

Fonte: meteored


----------



## Knyght (26 Set 2011 às 10:11)

Previsão do Hirlam normalmente fiável:

12h-18h Açores





07h-12h de amanhã Terça





Além destas duas cartas de precipitação assinalável nos Grupos Ocidentais e Centrais, esta sempre alguma chuva fraca pelo Arquipélago.

Fica as imagens de satélite:









Estar Atento


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 10:44)

Em Camara de Lobos chove...segundo alguns modelos hoje não estava previsto chuva...


----------



## Hazores (26 Set 2011 às 12:34)

aproximadamente à 30 min que começou a cair os primeiros pingos...

imagem de satélite às 11h






[/URL][/IMG]

às 10h ainda não tinha sido registada nenhuma precipitação no arquipélago.


----------



## Knyght (26 Set 2011 às 12:35)

Na saída das 00h do WRF previu-se chuviscos para a ilha da Madeira como, o MM5 do Weather.ul.pt chuviscos nas zonas do Funchal e Câmara de lobos.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2011 às 13:48)

Boa tarde,

Caiu uns aguaceiros fracos pouco uniforme no concelho de Câmara de Lobos em zonas acima dos 150 mts de alt, donde eu moro no pingo nada, mas a pouco foi a baixa do Funchal o chão estava molhado e me disseram que foi uns aguaceiros fracos de alguns minutos, sem grandes acumulações.

Vamos ver se em nesta semana teremos surpresas, a partir de amanhã 3ºf até Sábado, o Cape e o LI estão com valores para o surgimento de trovoadas e também poderá surgir precipitações em geral fraca e pontualmente moderada em alguns locais da ilha acima dos 500mts de alt.

Céu com nuvens em zonas altas e intermédias com algumas abertas junto ao litoral. 

Temp actual: 23,1ºC
Hr: 73%
Sem precipitação
Vento fraco de W 8,9Km/h
Cota da nuvens +- acima dos 600-700 mts de alt.


----------



## ijv (26 Set 2011 às 14:02)

Por aqui na zona da Ribeira Brava (Boa Morte) Esta apenas com umas pingas


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 14:10)

alex vieria disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Caiu uns aguaceiros fracos pouco uniforme no concelho de Câmara de Lobos em zonas acima dos 150 mts de alt, donde eu moro no pingo nada, mas a pouco foi a baixa do Funchal o chão estava molhado e me disseram que foi uns aguaceiros fracos de alguns minutos, sem grandes acumulações.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hazores (26 Set 2011 às 14:41)

Actualização dos Alertas do IM,

relativamente à precipitação foi elevado o grau de amarelo para laranja.


Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Açores

Acores - G. Ocidental

Amarelo

Precipitação

Precipitacao FORTE.


Válido entre 2011-09-26 22:00:00 e 2011-09-27 10:59:59 (hora UTC)

Amarelo 
Trovoada

Frequentes e dispersas.


Válido entre 2011-09-26 22:00:00 e 2011-09-27 10:59:59 (hora UTC)

Acores - G. Oriental

Laranja

Precipitação

Precipitacao FORTE.

Válido entre 2011-09-26 12:00:00 e 2011-09-27 10:59:59 (hora UTC)

Amarelo

Trovoada

Frequentes e dispersas.

Válido entre 2011-09-26 17:00:00 e 2011-09-27 10:59:59 (hora UTC)

Amarelo

Vento

Direccao de Sul/Sudoeste.
Válido entre 2011-09-26 22:00:00 e 2011-09-27 10:59:59 (hora UTC)


Acores - G. Central

Laranja

Precipitação

Precipitacao FORTE.

Válido entre 2011-09-26 12:00:00 e 2011-09-27 10:59:59 (hora UTC)

Amarelo

Trovoada

Frequentes e dispersas.
Válido entre 2011-09-26 17:00:00 e 2011-09-27 10:59:59 (hora UTC)


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2011 às 15:16)

A chuva já se faz sentir com intensidade no grupo Oriental.

16,1mm das 12h às 13h em Ponta Delgada (aeroporto).


----------



## fablept (26 Set 2011 às 15:23)

AnDré disse:


> A chuva já se faz sentir com intensidade no grupo Oriental.
> 
> 16,1mm das 12h às 13h em Ponta Delgada (aeroporto).



Continua a chover, mas com mt menos intensidade, o vento mantem-se fraco.. na última semana em Ponta Delgada já choveu mais de 100mm (a minha estação marca até agora 117mm numa semana, mas os valores estão inflacionados devido à localização).


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 15:40)

Na Madeira espera-se um agravamento do estado do tempo entre dia 28set e 5out, já que a ilha estará sob um regime de advecção de ar quente e instavel...deverão ocorrer aguaceiros dispersos localmente moderados mas o céu terá periodos de pouca nebulosidade.


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2011 às 16:21)

Praia da Vitória - Ilha Terceira







Lajes do Pico- Ilha do Pico






Ponta Delgada - Ilha de São Miguel






Vila do Porto - Ilha de Santa Maria






Nota-se pela web cam nos Açores que as coisas estão muito inestáveis, pela Ilha do Pico e Terceira já se vê a chuva a cair pela web-cam na Ponta Delgada parece que já choveu pela imagem...


----------



## alex vieria (26 Set 2011 às 16:28)

Este será a possivel trajetoria??? da *tormenta tropical philippe *para os próximos dias, parece que se aproxima muito perto de Canárias e Madeira, se for assim teremos novidades nos próximos dias...talvez nos primeiros dias de Outubro (01 de Outubro)...


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 16:31)

Alex onde foste recolher essa informação? mpodes dar me sff o link para eu ir acompanhando.
obg


----------



## Goku (26 Set 2011 às 16:55)

Alguém me pode dar uma previsão sobre o estado do tempo nos Açores entre os dias 29 de Set. e 4 de Out.?


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 17:17)

Goku disse:


> Alguém me pode dar uma previsão sobre o estado do tempo nos Açores entre os dias 29 de Set. e 4 de Out.?



Os próximos dias serão de instabilidade, o que não quer dizer que seja contínua e não vá alternando com tempo melhor. A partir de dia 1 deve melhorar um pouco.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 17:20)

> Ao início da tarde ventos fortes, verticais, sugerindo o que parece ser a acção de um mini-tornado, arrancou telhas em residências na orla marítima da freguesia dos Fenais da Luz, concelho da costa norte de Ponta Delgada, em São Miguel.
> 
> Ovento forte que se fez sentir hoje nos Fenais da Luz e em S. Vicente Ferreira destruiu parcialmente os telhados de cerca de 20 moradias nestas duas freguesias do concelho de Ponta Delgada, em S. Miguel, Açores.
> 
> ...


Fonte: http://www.rtp.pt/acores/index.php?article=22984&visual=3&layout=10&tm=10


----------



## Goku (26 Set 2011 às 17:29)

Já agora, qual a sensação de andar de avião com este tipo de tempo?


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2011 às 17:47)

Às 16h16 parecia chover torrencialmente em Ponta Delgada.


----------



## Hazores (26 Set 2011 às 17:55)

como conseguem aceder às imagens das Webcam nos açores? é que eu já alguns dias que me dá erro, e não consigo ver as imagens.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2011 às 17:59)

Hazores disse:


> como conseguem aceder às imagens das Webcam nos açores? é que eu já alguns dias que me dá erro, e não consigo ver as imagens.



A partir da página do Climaat.


----------



## fablept (26 Set 2011 às 18:07)

AnDré disse:


> Às 16h16 parecia chover torrencialmente em Ponta Delgada.



Choveu torrencialmente durante alguns minutos nesses minutos e às +-16.40, chegou ao cumulo de estar na estrada e tive que parar completamente (eu e toda gente) pois não se via um palmo à frente. Neste momento continua a chover (mt menos intensamente), o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade e a pressão atmosférica continua a cair (1008mb)


----------



## mnascimento (26 Set 2011 às 18:16)

*Vídeo do Tornado:*
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...guel-acores-26-09-2011-a-6042.html#post298213


----------



## Rainy (26 Set 2011 às 18:19)

AnDré disse:


> A partir da página do Climaat.



Continua a dar erro!!


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 18:31)

A mim funciona normalmente também, não dá erro nenhum.
Experimentem este link directo: http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/cam_geral.htm


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2011 às 19:26)

fablept disse:


> Choveu torrencialmente durante alguns minutos nesses minutos e às +-16.40, chegou ao cumulo de estar na estrada e tive que parar completamente (eu e toda gente) pois não se via um palmo à frente. Neste momento continua a chover (mt menos intensamente), o vento aumentou ligeiramente de intensidade e a pressão atmosférica continua a cair (1008mb)



A ilha de São Miguel tem sido especialmente afectada.

Das 16h às 17h:
13,0mm - Ponta Delgada - Observatório Afonso Chaves
10,8mm - Ponta Delgada - Aeroporto
6,8mm - Nordeste


----------



## Knyght (26 Set 2011 às 20:30)

Tomar atenção o Grupo Oriental, mantêm-se o estado *Estar Atento*






Quando essa previsão da tempestade nas diversas previsões não vêm ainda nada...
Pelo menos as do Weatheronline


----------



## Hazores (26 Set 2011 às 20:30)

Vince disse:


> A mim funciona normalmente também, não dá erro nenhum.
> Experimentem este link directo: http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/cam_geral.htm



o problema deve ser do Browser utilizado, eu utilizando o internet explorer, também dá erro exprimenta outro


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 20:55)

E para a Madeira quais são as tuas "previsoes"?

os modelos voltaram a colocar muito mais quantidade de precipitacao para não falar do Cape e LI ( 1827)-6?????


----------



## Knyght (26 Set 2011 às 21:08)

Até quinta probabilidade de chuviscos, atenção! Não gosto de ir além das 72h...
É perda de tempo.


----------



## icewoman (26 Set 2011 às 21:16)

Knyght disse:


> Até quinta probabilidade de chuviscos, atenção! Não gosto de ir além das 72h...
> É perda de tempo.





Pois realemente tenho que concordar contigo, pois os modelos até a esse tempo de distancia alteram ...não vale apenas causar "alarmismos" quando ás vezes nem chega a concretizar-se ... a minha maior preocupaçao é o PHILLIPE..mas andei a pesqueisar e parece que a sua trajectório alterou-se novamente, deixando mais distante a hipotese de vir para a madeira.


----------



## Knyght (26 Set 2011 às 21:52)

icewoman disse:


> Pois realemente tenho que concordar contigo, pois os modelos até a esse tempo de distancia alteram ...não vale apenas causar "alarmismos" quando ás vezes nem chega a concretizar-se ... a minha maior preocupaçao é o PHILLIPE..mas andei a pesqueisar e parece que a sua trajectório alterou-se novamente, deixando mais distante a hipotese de vir para a madeira.



Muita coisa se vai passar até pode se intensificar, mas até lá é tendências e nada de factores a serem calculados pelos modelos...


----------



## Knyght (26 Set 2011 às 22:04)

Está é a carta mais preocupante nas 48h para os Açores, pontos de atenção é o Grupo Ocidental com forte precipitação ao largo, e o centro depressionario a passar entre o Grupo Central e o Oriental.


----------



## Hazores (26 Set 2011 às 23:15)

boa noite,

aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, aproximadamente 1h que não chove. está uma noite quente e humida, o vento está muito fraco, o céu completamente "forrado".

Aguardemos agora a passagem do centro da depressão... na minha opinião ele irá passar por cima do grupo central...vamos ver


----------



## Vince (26 Set 2011 às 23:46)

icewoman disse:


> Pois realemente tenho que concordar contigo, pois os modelos até a esse tempo de distancia alteram ...não vale apenas causar "alarmismos" quando ás vezes nem chega a concretizar-se ... a minha maior preocupaçao é o PHILLIPE..mas andei a pesqueisar e parece que a sua trajectório alterou-se novamente, deixando mais distante a hipotese de vir para a madeira.



O Phillipe não constitui grande assunto para preocupações, qualquer outra depressão das que andam regularmente por essas regiões são normalmente mais preocupantes que os restos de um sistema tropical meio moribundo no Atlântico. De qualquer forma, não se esqueça que quer nos Açores quer na Madeira ao longo dos anos os problemas mais graves que sucedem são na sequência de muitas semanas de perturbações e chuva acumulada, solos saturados de água, etc. Para já não vale a pena stressar, ainda agora estamos a sair da estação seca, por sinal, bastante seca nos Açores por exemplo. A chuva também faz falta


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2011 às 23:51)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite, aqui pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, aproximadamente 1h que não chove. está uma noite quente e humida, o vento está muito fraco, o céu completamente "forrado".



A situação pode mudar repentinamente:

Imagem de Satélite


----------



## Hazores (27 Set 2011 às 00:41)

Gerofil disse:


> A situação pode mudar repentinamente:
> 
> Imagem de Satélite



não foi bem repentinamente, mas já mudou....

já chove, de quando em vez moderadamente..e pelas imagens de satélite parece prometer ainda mais chuva


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2011 às 09:35)

Noite de muita chuva no grupo Ocidental.
63mm acumulados nas Flores nas últimas 24h.








Muita chuva também no Nordeste da ilha de São Miguel:


----------



## Thomar (27 Set 2011 às 10:01)

Um bocado ventoso o tempo nos Açores. No grupo oriental dados do IM, ás 7h UTC, no aeroporto de Santa Maria *58.7 km/h *de SW, em Ponta Delgada (observatório Afonso Chaves) *52.6 km/h* SW e no aeroporto de Ponta Delgada *42.8 Km/h* de S.


----------



## Thomar (27 Set 2011 às 10:11)

Thomar disse:


> Um bocado ventoso o tempo nos Açores. No grupo oriental dados do IM, ás 7h UTC, no aeroporto de Santa Maria *58.7 km/h *de SW, em Ponta Delgada (observatório Afonso Chaves) *52.6 km/h* SW e no aeroporto de Ponta Delgada *42.8 Km/h* de S.



Mas claramente dentro do previsto pelo IM:



> GRUPO ORIENTAL
> 
> Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo da tarde.
> Períodos de chuva por vezes FORTE na madrugada e manhã, passando a aguaceiros
> ...


----------



## Aero (27 Set 2011 às 10:22)

Esta é a minha primeira participação no fórum, não encontrei nenhum tópico de apresentações, pelo que peço desculpa se estou em falta. No entanto sou leitor deste fórum ha mais de dois anos.

A reportar do Faial:

O grosso da precipitação passou por volta das 06:20Z, a temperatura está a manter 21 desde ontem ao final da tarde, hr 90%, vento sem grande intensidade, neste momento do quadrante Este. 

Observam-se algumas células a sul, mas algumas abertas a oeste.


----------



## Knyght (27 Set 2011 às 10:23)

Bom dia
















Precipitação para a Madeira prevista para Sábado.


----------



## Hazores (27 Set 2011 às 10:24)

Bom dia,

pela zona Oeste da ilha terceira a chuva continua a cair, por vezes de uma forma moderada.

o centro da depressão está agora praticamente em cima dos Açores como podemos observar na imagem de satélite das 8h30






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Knyght (27 Set 2011 às 10:24)

Bem vindo Aero.
Existe estragos?


----------



## Hazores (27 Set 2011 às 10:28)

Aero disse:


> Esta é a minha primeira participação no fórum, não encontrei nenhum tópico de apresentações, pelo que peço desculpa se estou em falta. No entanto sou leitor deste fórum ha mais de dois anos.
> 
> A reportar do Faial:
> 
> ...



Sejas bem vindo,

continua a participar neste forum, é importante a participação de mais elementos dos Açores das diferentes ilhas


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2011 às 10:29)

Das 00z às 09z


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2011 às 10:36)

Thomar disse:


> Um bocado ventoso o tempo nos Açores. No grupo oriental dados do IM, ás 7h UTC, no aeroporto de Santa Maria *58.7 km/h *de SW, em Ponta Delgada (observatório Afonso Chaves) *52.6 km/h* SW e no aeroporto de Ponta Delgada *42.8 Km/h* de S.



*68km/h** no aeroporto de Santa Maria às 8h UTC.
*Valor médio dos últimos 10 minutos de cada hora.



Aero disse:


> Esta é a minha primeira participação no fórum, não encontrei nenhum tópico de apresentações, pelo que peço desculpa se estou em falta. No entanto sou leitor deste fórum ha mais de dois anos.
> 
> A reportar do Faial:
> 
> ...



Bem-vindo *Aero*.
Contamos com a tua participação.

Já agora, o tópico das apresentações:

Apresentações


----------



## Aero (27 Set 2011 às 11:10)

Obrigado pela boas vindas, já passo pelas apresentações.

O centro da depressão é bem visivel neste momento a SW do Faial, com uma aberta rodeada de uma parede de celulas de SW a SE, o vento esta calmo e a pressão 994. Existe também alguma neblina.

O estado do mar na costa sul, tem ondas de 3 a 4 metros. 

Estragos, não me parece haver. Não tem chovido assim tanto quanto isso, para os parâmetros açorianos, mas pode ser excepção


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2011 às 12:35)

A depressão passou entre o Pico e são Jorge  pelas 10/10:30h locais com uma pressão minima que deve rondar os 992/3hpa, ligeiramente mais cavada do que o modelado pela run das 6z do GFS, que colocava cerca de 994hpa como pressão minima e num trajecto um pouco mais a leste.

Vamos ver como vai reagir a run das 12z do GFS com o input destes dados registados.

Nas proximas 24h espera-se uma acalmia das condições do tempo no Arquipelago, apenas aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersos e vento moderado.
Tanto no Grupo oriental como no ocidental registou-se vento forte nas ultimas horas devido ao gradiente barometrico em relação ao centro da depressão se encontrar no seu expoente maximo, tal situação deverá desagravar á medida que a depressão se afasta para norte e perde integridade ao ser absorvida pelo nucleo primario que se encontra bem para N das ilhas.


----------



## fablept (27 Set 2011 às 14:29)

Em S.Roque (perto de Ponta Delgada), o mar está mesmo tempestuoso..ondulação de 10metros (?). As fotos não mostram bem o estado do mar (espumoso acastanhado)..









Praia do Pópulo


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2011 às 14:57)

Excelente registo fablept, nestes proximos dias a malta Açoreana DEVE tirar fotos para meter aqui no forum!


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2011 às 15:36)

Boas fotos fablept! 

Nas webcams onde se vê o mar mais revolto é em Angra do Heroísmo.







Quanto à intensidade do vento, os valores mais elevados continuam a ser registados em Santa Maria.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Set 2011 às 17:45)

Aqui pela Lagoa, mantem-se a ondulação muito forte e o vento também com rajadas fortes, no entanto ao longo da tarde os aguaceiros fortes da noite e manhã foram diminuido de intensidade e frequencia. Neste momento céu muito nublado


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2011 às 18:06)

A Antena 1 avançou que existe 1 morto na Ilha de São Miguel, concelho da Ribeira Quente. Um pescador que estava a tentar salvar o barco veio uma onda e foi projectado contra o paredão. Também dão conta de algumas inundações na Ilha de São Miguel.

Não encontrei a notícia na net.


----------



## Thomar (27 Set 2011 às 18:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Antena 1 avançou que existe 1 morto na Ilha de São Miguel, concelho da Ribeira Quente. Um pescador que estava a tentar salvar o barco veio uma onda e foi projectado contra o paredão. Também dão conta de algumas inundações na Ilha de São Miguel.
> 
> *Não encontrei a notícia na net.*



Aqui: 



> Açores/Mau tempo: Pescador morreu na Ribeira Quente, em S. Miguel
> 27 de setembro de 2011, 16:08
> Ponta Delgada, 27 set (Lusa) -- Um pescador de 43 anos morreu ao início da tarde de hoje no Porto de Pesca da Ribeira Quente, em S. Miguel, Açores, quando tentava retirar um barco da água para o proteger do mau tempo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2011 às 19:46)

*Açores: onda de 13 metros em Ponta Delgada*

A situação nos portos de Angra do Heroísmo, na Terceira, e de Ponta Delgada, em S. Miguel, vai ser alvo de uma «verificação cuidada» na sequência da forte ondulação que os atingiu esta terça-feira, anunciou o Governo dos Açores. No Porto de Ponta Delgada, segundo dados citados numa nota do gabinete de comunicação do executivo regional, a altura média das ondas atingiu nove metros, mas a onda mais alta que foi registada hoje media 13 metros.
A forte ondulação registada esteve também na origem de um acidente que provocou a morte de um pescador no Porto de Pesca da Ribeira Quente, em S. Miguel, quando tentava retirar da água uma embarcação para a proteger do mau tempo. A chuva e o vento forte que atingiu as ilhas dos grupos Central e Oriental dos Açores originaram ainda pequenos estragos e inundações em vários locais.

Fonte: TVI24


----------



## Hazores (27 Set 2011 às 21:24)

Boa noite,

infelizmente, tal como aqui já foi dito, há um morto a lamentar.
Mais daqui a pouco, quando o video do telejornal de hoje estiver online, quem quiser pode ver as imagens do mau tempo que assolou todo o arquipélago, mas do modo especial a ilha de São Miguel.

Não quero bater no ceguinho, mas com tantos alertas que o IM fez esqueceram-se da ondulação? 
segundo uma peça que apresentaram no telejornal, a altura média das ondas no porto de ponta delgada foi de 9m (quem conseguir aceder ao Climaat, pode ver o registo das boias, eu não consigo,não sei porquê, afinal não era do browser).


----------



## fablept (27 Set 2011 às 21:25)

Eu não percebo porque é que o IM não meteu um aviso amarelo ou laranja para o estado do mar, por volta do meio dia/uma retirou todos os avisos (esses correctos) e deixou o arquipélago em "verde" e os maiores estragos vieram do mar durante a tarde de hoje: 1 morto, pontões partidos no porto da Angra do Heroismo, inundações em S.Roque e Lagoa, danos nas piscinas e alguns desalojados. 





Edit: Hazores, estou a ver que viemos com o mesmo pensamento aqui ao forum eheh Viste o video em que o sujeito que passava de bicicleta no prolongamento da avenida de S.Roque é apanhado pela rebentação de uma onda?


----------



## Hazores (27 Set 2011 às 21:29)

fablept disse:


> Eu não percebo porque é que o IM não meteu um aviso amarelo ou laranja para o estado do mar, por volta do meio dia/uma, retirou todos os avisos (esses correctos) e deixou o arquipélago em "verde" e os maiores estragos vieram do mar durante a tarde de hoje: 1 morto, pontões partidos no porto da Angra do Heroismo, inundações em S.Roque e Lagoa, danos nas piscinas e alguns desalojados.



Parece que estávamos a pensar no mesmo


----------



## Hazores (28 Set 2011 às 00:46)

tal como tinha referido anteriormente fica aqui linç para o telejornal da rtp-açores
os primeiros 8 minutos são referentes ao temporal que afectou os açores

http://tv1.rtp.pt/programas-rtp/index.php?p_id=1505&e_id=&dif=tv&c_id=3]


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2011 às 02:26)

fablept disse:


> Edit: Hazores, estou a ver que viemos com o mesmo pensamento aqui ao forum eheh Viste o video em que o sujeito que passava de bicicleta no prolongamento da avenida de S.Roque é apanhado pela rebentação de uma onda?



O minuto 6:16 é de loucos.
O tipo estava mesmo a pedi-las.

Segundo o IM, a rajada de vento mais forte foi registada em Ponta Delgada: 30,2m/s, ou seja 108km/h.

Em Santa Maria o vento médio diário foi de 13,4m/s ou seja 48,2km/h com rajada máxima de 102km/h.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 02:44)

Fiquei um bocado surpreendido com essa ondulação, não foi propriamente daquelas depressões muito cavadas que geram muito mar nos Açores, mas estive a olhar para o NWW3 de 2ªfeira passada e ele de facto até gera ali uma ondulação forte de uns 6/7 metros de forma muito rápida. O facto de vir de sudoeste também não deve ter ajudado, costas a sul mais expostas e provavelmente menos habituadas, pormenores a levar em conta no futuro.


----------



## alex vieria (28 Set 2011 às 03:12)

Céu pouco nublado temperatura actual 21ºC, HR: 76%, o vento é fraco quase nulo de SSW.

Pela imagem de satélite se estão formando células a largo da Madeira a uns 400Km de distância pelo SW da Ilha, será que chegará até nós???, é possível que chegue, o mais provável que passe arranhando a ilha, devido a sua deslocação, mas não é descartável a sua chegada, mas também pode formar-se mas células no decorrer das horas... vamos lá ver.

Temperatura máx de ontem foi de 26,4ºC


----------



## fablept (28 Set 2011 às 04:28)

AnDré disse:


> O minuto 6:16 é de loucos.
> O tipo estava mesmo a pedi-las.
> 
> Segundo o IM, a rajada de vento mais forte foi registada em Ponta Delgada: 30,2m/s, ou seja 108km/h.
> ...



O sujeito armou-se e pdia ter tido consequencias bem piores. 
Obrigado pelos valores, ainda estive à espera da meteorologia na RTPA pois dão um resumo das últimas 24h, mas enganaram-se e meteram o programa de segunda e eu ainda meio tolo a olhar para o "quadro de precipitação" com 0 e 1mm em várias ilhas no dia de hoje e com previsões para "amanhã com periodos de chuva por vezes forte, trovoada, vento a forte a muito forte e" e eu a pensar "já não acabou?!" 

O que aconteceu na costa sul de S.Miguel e principalmente em S.Roque e Ribeira Quente e Lagoa são situações que já vem acontecendo ao longo dos anos..os pescadores da R.Quente já alertaram varias vezes na má localização do porto quando a maré vem de sudoeste. Em S.Roque, simplesmente foi mau planeamento da continuação da avenida e não é preciso ondas de 13metros para galgar a avenida..basta maré cheia, uma ondulação mais forte vinda de Sul/Sudoeste. Desculpem o offtopic..


----------



## Hazores (28 Set 2011 às 12:39)

fablept disse:


> O sujeito armou-se e pdia ter tido consequencias bem piores.
> Obrigado pelos valores, ainda estive à espera da meteorologia na RTPA pois dão um resumo das últimas 24h, mas enganaram-se e meteram o programa de segunda e eu ainda meio tolo a olhar para o "quadro de precipitação" com 0 e 1mm em várias ilhas no dia de hoje e com previsões para "amanhã com periodos de chuva por vezes forte, trovoada, vento a forte a muito forte e" e eu a pensar "já não acabou?!" QUOTE]
> 
> eu também quando vi aquilo não estava a perceber nada, mas quando apareceu os quadros com a previsão reparei que as datas estavam mal e a previsão era igual à do dia anterior, os técnicos da RTP-A quando se aperceberam cortaram a emissão...
> ...


----------



## alex vieria (28 Set 2011 às 13:28)

Boa tarde, céu pouco nublado, com nuvens altas de vez em quando.

Temp actual: 24,8ºC
HR: 80%
Vento de SW fraco com uma rajada de 21,3km/h
Sem precipitação...

Temp. Min. de hoje foi de 20,5ºC

Algumas pequenas células a se formar no WSW da nossa ilha, mas ainda muito afastadas, por isso duvido que haverá precipitação nas próximas horas... Agora fico aguardar por 6ºf e Sábado...


----------



## alex vieria (28 Set 2011 às 13:55)

Assim amanheceu o Litoral sul da Ilha da Madeira, com nuvens altas...







Outra foto... Com as Ilhas Desertas ao fundo...


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2011 às 14:23)

Bonito amanhecer , boas fotos


----------



## mnascimento (28 Set 2011 às 14:51)

Mini-tornado no canal Faial - Pico: 
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...472209253_1169695841_31980484_212081753_n.jpg





Não sei as horas, sei apenas que foi hoje. Foto é da autoria do Sr. Quim.


----------



## Teles (28 Set 2011 às 14:53)

mnascimento disse:


> Mini-tornado no canal Faial - Pico:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...472209253_1169695841_31980484_212081753_n.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



Um tornado, não há mini-tornados e neste caso como é no mar é uma tromba de agua


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2011 às 14:53)

mnascimento disse:


> Mini-tornado no canal Faial - Pico:
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...472209253_1169695841_31980484_212081753_n.jpg
> 
> Não sei as horas, sei apenas que foi hoje. Foto é da autoria do Sr. Quim.



Não há mini tornados, ou é tornado ou não, e quanto há foto, dá ideia que não é um tornado mas sim uma tromba de água. Bom registo


----------



## mnascimento (28 Set 2011 às 14:55)

Teles disse:


> Um tornado, não há mini-tornados e neste caso como é no mar é uma tromba de agua



Opah, nunca acerto!  lol Tenho que começar a ler mais. Obrigado.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 15:16)

Uma tromba é um Tornado, não é pecado chamar-lhe isso. 
Mas mini's só saias ou cerveja, não existe mini-chuva, mini-nuvem ou mini-raio, também não há mini-tornados.


----------



## mnascimento (28 Set 2011 às 16:33)

Vince disse:


> Uma tromba é um Tornado, não é pecado chamar-lhe isso.
> Mas mini's só saias ou cerveja, não existe mini-chuva, mini-nuvem ou mini-raio, também não há mini-tornados.




 Obrigado


----------



## Knyght (28 Set 2011 às 17:39)

Foi de categoria F0
Abraços

P.S:. Precipitação para a manhã de Sábado na RAM


----------



## icewoman (28 Set 2011 às 18:17)

Knyght disse:


> Foi de categoria F0
> Abraços
> 
> P.S:. Precipitação para a manhã de Sábado na RAM



Boa tarde,

Essa precipitação será por um curto período de tempo( 6h). Alguns modelos mostravam precipitação para hoje, mas tal não ocorreu..


----------



## alex vieria (28 Set 2011 às 18:43)

Céu quase limpo com algumas nuvens bem dispersas, o sol brilha por estes lados, andei pelo Funchal e é horrível pelo calor que está, adicionando a sensação de humidade elevada que esta acima dos 80%, torna-se muito incómodo e desconfortável.

Temperatura máx hoje foi de 27,4ºC

Temperatura actual pelas 18:30 : 26,2ºC
Hr: 83% da para transpirar bem!!!
Vento fraco de W
Sem precipitação...

Enquanto o Sábado de madrugada até inicio da tarde, tudo aponta para precipitação e o surgimento de possíveis trovoadas por causa do LI e Cape que estão com números que apontam para isso, vai chover moderadamente em situações pontuais, devido que choverá em 6h +- entre 15mm - 25mm. Mas em regra geral será de intensidade fraca e continua durante essas horas. A passagem da franja de nuvens instáveis será muito rápida, já que para o final de Sábado existirá melhorias assinaláveis.

Alguns modelos errarão em apontar chuva para hoje para Madeira, ficamos a ver navios, a precipitação passou a largo da Madeira a uns 200 km de distância pelo SW e W.

Já haverá dias de animação o Outono mal começa, mas com tal que não chova de maneira extrema estamos bem…  Preciso de dias mais frios, tenho saudades de ter pele de galinha e a tremer de frio


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2011 às 18:56)

*Mar bravo na Terceira:*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/pZsfwuIz5YUkrOs5QRUh"]Mar bravo na Terceira - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


*Morte na Ribeira Quente*

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/OaTAV3zFl9vKN3NpLouW"]Morte na Ribeira Quente - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]

Fonte: RTP/RDP Açores


----------



## Knyght (28 Set 2011 às 20:56)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Essa precipitação será por um curto período de tempo( 6h). Alguns modelos mostravam precipitação para hoje, mas tal não ocorreu..



6h aproximadamente para já previsto apenas chuva fraca


----------



## icewoman (28 Set 2011 às 21:28)

[
Peço desculpa pois nao sei colar uma imagem...mas tambem o modelo hirlam aponta para chuva fraca a moderada entre as 06-14h.


----------



## icewoman (28 Set 2011 às 21:53)

Rectifico ..no Wheather online já foi colocado mais precipitação..


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2011 às 23:30)

Santa Maria parece ter levado com uma célula em cheio, mas talvez já numa fase menos activa


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2011 às 00:33)

O ImapWeather mostra agora que a celula junto a Santa Maria está a passar ao largo, contornando a ilha pelo lado oriental.

Entretanto o extremo meridional de uma linha de instabilidade cruza agora todo o sector a norte do Grupo Central, provocando aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente muito frequentes e concentradas.


----------



## Hazores (29 Set 2011 às 00:48)

boa noite,

neste momento na costa oeste da ilha terceira, apenas nevoeiro nada mais a registar. Na costa norte da ilha é capaz de estar a chover.

Gostaria era de saber as condições actuais na ilha graciosa, pois por lá as coisas devem de andar bem animadas, pelo que consta na imagem de satélite...

EDIT: neste momento é possivel ouvir-se o ruído que o mar está fazer


----------



## icewoman (29 Set 2011 às 01:03)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> neste momento na costa oeste da ilha terceira, apenas nevoeiro nada mais a registar. Na costa norte da ilha é capaz de estar a chover.
> 
> ...



o IM não devia ter lançado pelo menos aviso amarelo para o mar?


----------



## Hazores (29 Set 2011 às 01:36)

começou a chover intensamente....


----------



## Knyght (29 Set 2011 às 07:52)

Bom dia












Nota-se bem uma linha de instabilidade muito bem definida...

Hoje a previsão para sábado encontra-se assim:

8h-13h


----------



## Snowy (29 Set 2011 às 19:15)

Boa tarde!

Sou novata neste forum (acabei de passar pelo tópico de apresentações). Sou apenas uma interessada amadora que vive actualmente em Ponta Delgada.

Aqui acabamos de ter uma boa hora de chuva, moderada algumas vezes, e alguma trovoada. Felizmente o mar encontra-se mais calmo hoje...Nesse momento temos alguns raios de sol entre um céu bastante nublado.


----------



## Knyght (29 Set 2011 às 20:48)

Bem vinda


----------



## alex vieria (29 Set 2011 às 21:11)

Snowy disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Sou novata neste forum (acabei de passar pelo tópico de apresentações). Sou apenas uma interessada amadora que vive actualmente em Ponta Delgada.
> 
> Aqui acabamos de ter uma boa hora de chuva, moderada algumas vezes, e alguma trovoada. Felizmente o mar encontra-se mais calmo hoje...Nesse momento temos alguns raios de sol entre um céu bastante nublado.




Bem-vida ao Fórum....

Aqui continua a Humidade elevadíssima, acompanhado de temperaturas altas... isto já parece as Caraíbas... Chegaram nuvens altas e médias por volta das 17:00h, é o prenúncio da chegada de aquele bando de nuvens instáveis que darão acto de presencia no sábado. Odeio este tempo abafado....


----------



## icewoman (29 Set 2011 às 21:14)

Será que o IM vai lancar um alerta amarelo para a Madeira ?

Em alguns Modelos não vejo muita precipitação..


----------



## alex vieria (29 Set 2011 às 21:31)

icewoman disse:


> Será que o IM vai lancar um alerta amarelo para a Madeira ?
> 
> Em alguns Modelos não vejo muita precipitação..



Duvido.... dou 50% de possibilidades...


----------



## icewoman (29 Set 2011 às 21:53)

Neste momento pelo que analisei so o hirlam é que coloca mais precipitacao na Ilha Madeira...
no GFS no Weatheronline.co.uk coloca menos...


Acho que ainda esta tudo em aberto.


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 01:44)

Boa noite,

A noite parece mesmo dos tropicos junto a linha do Equador lolol, com uma humidade de 93% nesta hora com uma temperatura de 23,8ºC, que abafado anda por estes lados, odeio este tempo assim... Temperatura dentro de casa de 26,3ºC com uma humidade de 77%, estou ansioso que chegue Domingo que depois da passagem desta frente instável no Sábado, vem atrás dela ar mais frio, com uma descida de temperatura e descida da humidade e a sensação térmica será mais agradável.

O vento é nulo neste momento, para acrescentar esta sensação de desconforto.


----------



## Knyght (30 Set 2011 às 09:29)

Bom dia a temperatura de facto foi altíssima para uma noite num período que tem vindo a arrefecer e com muito desconforto!

Contudo para o fim do dia de hoje e tudo o dia de amanhã deverá ocorrer precipitação não forte mas constante durante o dia principalmente de amanhã, por estar razão creio que atendendo a possibilidade das habituais pequenas inundações por não limpeza das condutas de escoamento é razoavel o Estado *Estar atento*





Passamos então as analises de satélite:






Cartas de previsão com a maior precipitação prevista:









No GFS assinala criação de novo centro depressionário sobre a ilha









*Com Possibilidade Alta de Trovoada!*


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2011 às 10:31)

Bom dia,

mais uma vez o dia amanheceu com chuva pela zona oeste da ilha.
O vento sopra de Norte, sendo a temperatura mais baixas que nos últimos dias 16, 1 ºC


----------



## ijv (30 Set 2011 às 12:09)

IM ja colocou a Madeira em alerta amarelo.

Última Atualização: Sexta-Feira, 30 Setembro 2011 10:33 UTC
Precipitação
Amarelo	De Sexta-feira, 30 Setembro 2011 21:00 UTC a Domingo, 2 Outubro 2011 11:59 UTC 
Chuva/Aguaceiros 
Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte.


----------



## Knyght (30 Set 2011 às 12:37)




----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 13:44)

Bom Tarde,

O Céu Pouco Nublado, alternando com nuvens, junto as zonas altas está mais nublado a cota de nuvens esta pelo 600 mts de alt, nuvens pouco densas...
A humidade é elevadíssima em neste momento está  pelos os  87% com uma temperatura actual de 26,1ºC, a sensação de desconforto contínua...é transpirado hoje como se fosse numa sauna lolol...

Todo a ponta para agravamento dos elementos presentes numa instabilidade, a precipitação parece ser mais elevados com alguns modelos a pontar para isso, acima dos 20mm até 50mm nas zonas montanhosas, o vento terá rajadas moderadas, e penso que teremos os ingredientes perfeitos para o surgimento de trovoadas a probabilidade é alta... amanha será um dia interessante com tal que não haja extremos... atenção as adufas e verificar os escoamentos das aguas fluviais, eu já verifiquei e desobstrui as minhas...


Existe uma banda instável junto a Ilha a uns 170 Km de distância, eventualmente já pelo final do dia teremos mas novidades, já no círculo é o foco instável que nos atingirá amanha sábado e tem alguma atividade eléctrica...


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 13:59)

Esqueci-me Hoje pelas 06:30 da manhã cai uns chuviscos em Câmara de Lobos acumulei 0,3mm, debe ser pela condensação durante a noite, a Humidade não baixo dos 90%, já que moro no final de um vale em forma de V a concentração de Humidade é ainda maior e também o mar fica a 300mts, talvez vez foi uma situação pontual da junção de alguns fatores orográficos...


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 14:11)

Imagem actual pelas 14:05 onde moro, é a vista de WNW, existem nuvens pouco densas de momento, alternando com sol...


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,

Uns modelos colocam mais precipitação de que outros...o Hirlam não coloca apenas até final do dia de sabado enquanto que outros modelos colocam tb no domingo...


No entanto penso que como os solos estão secos não haverá grandes probelams com as ribeiras ( até que occora muita precipitação).


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 14:17)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Uns modelos colocam mais precipitação de que outros...o Hirlam não coloca apenas até final do dia de sabado enquanto que outros modelos colocam tb no domingo...
> 
> ...



Isso é verdade os aquíferos tem capacidade suficiente para aguentar... por isso não haverá grandes problemas nas ribeiras, o meu receio são algumas derrocadas, se dos azares dos azares cair em cima de uma ribeira, provocará o efeito dique e ai é mais preocupante, mas penso que não haverá situação para além...


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 14:44)

Desculpem pelo off-pic, a titulo de comparação, com a imagem mais acima e com esta foto que tirei no mesmo angulo de 20 de Fevreiro de 2010 pelas 11h.








A sorte que esta ribeira o seu percurso é relativamente corto e nasce em altitudes relativamente baixas a uns 900 mts de alt, mas na mesma experimentou uma crescida nunca vista por mim...






É a mesma ribeira a trasbordar 10 minutos antes da foto anterior, foi tirada mesmo na minha varanda, volto ao seu leito mesmo em frente do prédio...


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 14:57)

Nem me lembres esse dia, pois eu estava no Dolce Vita, ou melhor a chegar , quando a rotunda "literalmente explodiu"....


um dia que nunca vou esquecer e que por consequência causou-me pavor á chuva forte e trovoadas...o Inverno para mim tornou-se doloroso...


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2011 às 15:00)

alex vieria disse:


> É a mesma ribeira a trasbordar 10 minutos antes da foto anterior, foi tirada mesmo na minha varanda, volto ao seu leito mesmo em frente do prédio...



Bom registo, vê-se bem onde a antiga ribeira passava.


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 15:02)

O wheateronline voltou a retirar precipitação , pelo menos diminiui...fico mem dúvida se iremos ter periodos de chuva forte ou apenas chuva moderada?

Tambem ainda estou em duvida se ira ser por pouco espaço tempo( 6h-8h) ou durante noite e dia sabado e ainda domingo..


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 18:15)

Apresento umas imagens tiradas ás 18h de hoje no Estreito de Câmara de Lobos a 500 mts de alt.

1º Imagem de SE, mostra nuvens com pouca evolução, sobre o litoral, no outro lado desse pico que mostra a imagem encontra-se o Funchal...






2º Imagem mostra as serra no Estreito de Câmara de Lobos pelo NNE, a quota de nuvens anda pelo 600 mts de alt. 







3º e última... mostra pelo SWW a chegada das nuvens com maior evolução...






O vento se intensificou um pouco já existe rajadas de SW abaixo dos 30km/h...


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 18:19)

Nesta nova run, foi retirado pelo GFS grande parte da precipitação....um dado curioso é que nos proximos dias entre dia 2/10-6-10) os valores Cape e Li esão elevadissimos.


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 18:31)

icewoman disse:


> Nesta nova run, foi retirado pelo GFS grande parte da precipitação....um dado curioso é que nos proximos dias entre dia 2/10-6-10) os valores Cape e Li esão elevadissimos.



Eu prefiro aguardar pelo run das 18h, que ainda não saiu, penso que é mais fiável... e das 00h vai dissipar dúvidas em quando precipitação, existem discrepâncias em termos de precipitação, não te esqueças se estas bandas de nuvens entrar pelo SW, cria precipitações orográficas e potencializa ainda mais o efeito, a nuvem bate na cordilheira do maciço central, provoca vibrações que estimulam as nuvens libertar a sua carga de água... por isso é muito difícil prever a quantidade de precipitações devido as especificidades da nossa ilha enquanto orografia... Por isso IM toma em conta o efeito orográfico para as previsões da região. A Madeira é uma caixinha de surpresas em termos metereológicos...


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 18:36)

alex vieria disse:


> Eu prefiro aguardar pelo run das 18h, que ainda não saiu, penso que é mais fiável... e das 00h vai dissipar dúvidas em quando precipitação, existem discrepâncias em termos de precipitação, não te esqueças se estas bandas de nuvens entrar pelo SW, cria precipitações orográficas e potencializa ainda mais o efeito, a nuvem bate na cordilheira do maciço central, provoca vibrações que estimulam as nuvens libertar a sua carga de água... por isso é muito difícil prever a quantidade de precipitações devido as especificidades da nossa ilha enquanto orografia... Por isso IM toma em conta o efeito orográfico para as previsões da região. A Madeira é uma caixinha de surpresas em termos metereológicos...



Já agora podes informar-me a que horas saem as runs?


ps: Relembro que para dia dia 28/09 alguns modelos apontavem para chuva na Madeira e no entanto não se concretizou. São previsoes e ainda bem que o IM "joga"pelo seguro...mais vale prevenir que remediar"


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 18:38)

icewoman disse:


> Já agora podes informar-me a que horas saem as runs?



das 18h costuma sair pelas 21h-22h e das 00h pela madrugada dentro 03h...


----------



## ijv (30 Set 2011 às 18:52)

para amanha no weather.ul.pt ja foi retirada percipitação onde tem mais percipitação é para amnha como podem ver


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 19:00)

Pois, colega ijv , alguns modelos mostram o grosso da precipitação ao largo da ilha...mas outros nomeadamente o Hirlam mostra o contrario...

o Wheateronline e o Gfs também já retiraram grande parte da precipitação..é aguardar para ver na proxima run..os modelos não estão em sintonia.


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 19:01)

Já agora por curiosidade já repararam no Cape e Li para dia 5/10?

1603 cape e -6.5 Li


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 19:23)

IJV: Eu acho que este atraso da chegada da instabilidade na Madeira é porque a alta pressão que se encontra no Norte de Europa se esta deslocando um pouco mais para oeste, e esta criar um pouco de bloqueio ou a travar um pouco a baixa pressão que se esta a formar entre os Açores e Madeira que esta preste de entrar numa fase de enchimento. E esta retardar a estruturação da futura baixa pressão.


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 19:27)

alex vieria disse:


> IJV: Eu acho que este atraso da chegada da instabilidade na Madeira é porque a alta pressão que se encontra no Norte de Europa se esta deslocando um pouco mais para oeste, e esta criar um pouco de bloqueio ou a travar um pouco a baixa pressão que se esta a formar entre os Açores e Madeira que esta preste de entrar numa fase de enchimento. E esta retardar a estruturação da futura baixa pressão.



Isso quer dizer que pode chegar mais debilitada á Madeira.


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 19:44)

icewoman disse:


> Isso quer dizer que pode chegar mais debilitada á Madeira.



existe essa possibilidade...pode desgastar a baixa pressão... a mesma esta a lutar pela sua sobrevivência...


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 19:58)

EUMETSAT desde hace dois horas que no emite sinal dos infravermelhos... é como estar a cegas


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 20:08)

alex vieria disse:


> EUMETSAT desde hace dois horas que no emite sinal dos infravermelhos... é como estar a cegas





Podes dar me esse limk sff


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 20:35)

Estarei errada ou nessa imagem de satelite não vejo precipitaçao a vir para a Madeira?


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 20:44)

icewoman disse:


> Estarei errada ou nessa imagem de satelite não vejo precipitaçao a vir para a Madeira?



Calma ainda não esta formada a suposta... espera mais para noite dentro, se esta se vai estruturar, segue o satelite e observe o comportamento e deslocações... Ainda há muitas incertezas, não esta claro ainda...


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 22:43)

Penso que lá vai ir toda a precipitação prevista, se chover só será na zona oeste da ilha, a Alta pressão esta ganhar a batalha... vamos ver as próximas 6h, só novidades e certezas no run das 00h ou 06h de amanha. Parece que vamos a ver navios a passar ao largo da Madeira.


----------



## ijv (30 Set 2011 às 22:45)

alex vieria disse:


> Penso que lá vai ir todo a precipitação prevista, se chover só será na zona oeste da ilha, a Alta pressão esta ganhar a batalha... vamos ver as próximas 6h, só novidades e certezas no run das 00h ou 06h de amanha. Parece que vamos a ver navios a passar ao largo da Madeira.



alex podes me dizer onde estas a acompanhar  isso. é queja estive no eumesat
e nao vejo nada de precipitação


----------



## ijv (30 Set 2011 às 22:50)

o IM acabou de colocar a madeira em alerta laranja


Laranja	Precipitação	Chuva ou aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
	Válido entre 2011-10-01 03:00:00 e 2011-10-01 16:59:59 (hora UTC)
Amarelo	Precipitação	Periodos de chuva, temporariamente forte.
	Válido entre 2011-09-30 22:00:00 e 2011-10-01 02:59:59 (hora UTC)


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 22:53)

ijv disse:


> alex podes me dizer onde estas a acompanhar  isso. é queja estive no eumesat
> e nao vejo nada de precipitação



Boa noite, estou a ver sat24, eumetsat, noaa, o comportamento desta banda de nuvens, a ver se se formava uma espécie de cut-off mas parece difícil com esta situação actual, por isso penso que a precipitação passará nas próximas horas ao largo da Madeira.

Estou a tentar a procura da 5ª pata do gato e nada... modelos e avisos parece que não se vai a concretizar...


----------



## alex vieria (30 Set 2011 às 22:55)

ijv disse:


> o IM acabou de colocar a madeira em alerta laranja
> 
> 
> Laranja	Precipitação	Chuva ou aguaceiros, temporariamente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
> ...



Não sei o que te diga com esses avisos, pela visão do satalite não vislumbro tal grandeza, mas pronto sempre existem surpresas  já estou confuso!!! com tantas discrepâncias, mas ficarei a ver as imagens de satelite a ver se vejo o tal que mereça o tal aviso. Pode ser que estejam a tomar em consideração chuvas orográficas... sinceramente não sei em que se baseiam..Pode ser  surgimento de células associadas a frente. Vejo que esta frente se esta alimentar de ar frio que provém a Norte dos açores e de o ar quente das latitudes mais tropicias, tem ingredientes perfeitos para instabilidade atmosferica.


----------



## icewoman (30 Set 2011 às 23:57)

Boa noite , ijv realemente já analisei quase todos os modelos que tenho conhecimento e nao vejo nada que mereça o aviso laranja...

até houve muitos que retiraram a maior parte da precipitação!!! jánao percebo nada


----------



## figueira (1 Out 2011 às 00:00)

boas noites meus amigos tambem estou sem perceber nada disto algo não esta bater certo


----------



## icewoman (1 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Alex descobriste algo de novo?


----------

